# Rental Car



## bcon1388 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys,
Unfortunately I got into an accident today that was not my fault (Other driver admitted it was his fault, local cops agreed, and cited him). My car is currently in the shop and the officer said I can get a rental car since my car is being repaired. My question is this. My dad is the policy holder for our insurance and I know that in MA you have to be a certain age to rent a car. Would I be able to rent a car (or would my dad be able to rent it and I could drive it. (Responsible driver's insurance company would pay for it)

Thanks


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't have any idea. I'd call your insurance agent and ask him/her.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> How old are you? most rental car companies have a policy of no drivers under 25 and som none under 21.


I was able to rent from several companies before I turned 25, they just charged a daily surcharge. If the other guys insurance is paying for it, who cares. I think it was like $25 a day.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

If the vehicle is in your dad's name, he'll have to make the rental.
How about you take his normal driver, and he takes the rental? Problem solved.

Wait, are you not listed on his policy? That could be a problem if you're not listed on ANY policy (as far as them fixing the car).

Oh, and police officers never EVER decide who is "at fault", they may cite someone if they broke a law the led to the accident, but they dont decide fault. Thats up to the insurance companies to decide.


----------

